# New Heckler vs Turbo Levo?



## TheSainted (Dec 22, 2017)

I have always been interested in an eMTB but didn’t think I’d be looking at one this soon. Got my Hightower LT stolen and the insurance payment is giving me a shot at a new bike. I’m admittedly a Santa Cruz fanboy and love the looks of the new Heckler. But I have heard that the Turbo Levo is a killer bike. Anyone ridden both? Thoughts? I’ll be in a XXL fwiw.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I just picked up a Heckler XL. I’m loving it. Powerful, great battery range, and it’s maneuverable and poppy. At 6’4” I considered an XXL but decided to go with the XL

I’ve never ridden the Levo but a friend has one and he loves it. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSainted (Dec 22, 2017)

Silent Drone said:


> I just picked up a Heckler XL. I’m loving it. Powerful, great battery range, and it’s maneuverable and poppy. At 6’4” I considered an XXL but decided to go with the XL
> 
> I’ve never ridden the Levo but a friend has one and he loves it.
> 
> ...


That bike just looks so much better than the Levo


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

TheSainted said:


> That bike just looks so much better than the Levo


This is true. And that does matter, to me at least. They say the Brose motor is amazing, but it’s too big so that it messes with the aesthetics of the bike. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Silent Drone said:


> This is true. And that does matter, to me at least. They say the Brose motor is amazing, but it’s too big so that it messes with the aesthetics of the bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree about the aesthetics of the large motor, but the handling is really damn good. I have a Pivot Firebird and a Transition TR 11, and jumping aside, the Turbo Levo’s handling is surprisingly good.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

mlloyd007 said:


> Agree about the aesthetics of the large motor, but the handling is really damn good. I have a Pivot Firebird and a Transition TR 11, and jumping aside, the Turbo Levo’s handling is surprisingly good.
> View attachment 1990979


That’s what I’ve heard. I need to find one I can try. I think for any ebike the low slung motor weight actually helps to improve the handling feel, but the Levo in particular is a well dialed in bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

